# Fog Light Mod Re-wire s14



## SilviaS14KA24DE (Apr 21, 2004)

HELP! I want that FOG LIGHT MOD that the Sentras are using, but for the 95 S14 240sx. ALso detailed instructions and the relay wire color conversion to the s14. thanks!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

What fog light mod? And you can just go to Pep Boys, or any auto store and buy the required wires and relays in a pack.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't know what fog light mod you're talking about, so I'll assume you got yourself some stock fogs and a stock fog switch (built into the headlight switch). 

DO this: Attach up the stock fogs in the holes. Pilot sells a kit for fog lights that is just the wiring harness for aftermarket fogs. Includes a relay, wires, and instructions. Hook the stock lights up like aftermarket ones, run the 2 wires inside the car, and rather than the switch Pilot provides, you'll notice the stock fog light switch has 2 extra wires on it. Jus hook these 2 wires to the pilot kit and it will work.


----------



## SilviaS14KA24DE (Apr 21, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I don't know what fog light mod you're talking about, so I'll assume you got yourself some stock fogs and a stock fog switch (built into the headlight switch).
> 
> DO this: Attach up the stock fogs in the holes. Pilot sells a kit for fog lights that is just the wiring harness for aftermarket fogs. Includes a relay, wires, and instructions. Hook the stock lights up like aftermarket ones, run the 2 wires inside the car, and rather than the switch Pilot provides, you'll notice the stock fog light switch has 2 extra wires on it. Jus hook these 2 wires to the pilot kit and it will work.


NO no no i mean so i can leave my fog lights on with the parking lights. i have OEM ones.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm still not quite sure what you're trying to do...

This is just a guess, so correct me here. I assume the fog lights only work when your low/high beams are on and you want them to instead go on when your parking lamps go on.

You are being very vague with your description and don't make assumptions that this is a "popular" mod. I *may* have heard of this once before, but since I can't recall I wouldn't exactly call it popular. 

I really have no idea how the fogs are wired since my previous car didn't have them, I suggest you get a haynes manual or an FSM and check out the wiring diagrams to see what to do about your problem.


----------



## SilviaS14KA24DE (Apr 21, 2004)

rofl well it's popular on this board on teh SE-R page.

Like you said, my fogs only work when low beams are off (it turns off with highs due to driving regulations) and like you said I want my fogs to be able to come on with the parking lights (running lights). my description is not vague. if you have ever had OEM stock foggies, then I guess you would know.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SilviaS14KA24DE said:


> HELP! I want that FOG LIGHT MOD that the Sentras are using, but for the 95 S14 240sx. ALso detailed instructions and the relay wire color conversion to the s14. thanks!


^^^^^
I would call that pretty vague.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, guy. I checked the FSM and the Haynes manual and this is what I came up with (I assume the wire colors will be the same).

Here is what I found:

























You need to go to the relay under the hood marked 'Fog Lights'. There should be a pink/blue wire going into the relay. You need to cut this wire (please tape off the section that isn't used) and tap the relay wire directly to the corner lamp (red wire).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's more info: http://www.b15sentra.net/modules.ph...owTo&file=index&func=show_ind_cat&id_cat=4#11


----------

